# Can you find the real frog ?



## Gilda (Jun 15, 2009)

Of course you can, but the frogs in our outdoor pond have always liked to sit close to their "fake " buddies , so they evidently can't tell real from fake !:rollhappy:






A face only another frog could love !


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2009)

Gilda said:


> A face only another frog could love !



Why!???? Look at the colours!!!He is nice!!! 

Who knows??? Have u kissed him??? Might become a gorgeous prince... oke:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 15, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Who knows??? Have u kissed him??? Might become a gorgeous prince... oke:



:rollhappy: He wasn't fooled by me sneaking in for a closeup pic, and promptly hopped back into the pond !


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2009)

Gilda said:


> :rollhappy: He wasn't fooled by me sneaking in for a closeup pic, and promptly hopped back into the pond !



Hehehe...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2009)

What kind of frog is he? He doesn't look like any of the frogs around here.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 16, 2009)

He's a handsome looking dude! What a great frog. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2009)

nice guy!!! I like it!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 16, 2009)

cool! how nice to have your own pond with a real frog.


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2009)

I think he's neat!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> What kind of frog is he? He doesn't look like any of the frogs around here.



I think he's just a plain ole bullfrog . We do have Leopard frogs too, but they are smaller, and more spotted.


----------



## Candace (Jun 16, 2009)

Too funny.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2009)

It's been so cold here I can't imagine what the frogs and other amphibs are going thru! It snowed in NJ yesterday!?!?


----------



## Hera (Jun 16, 2009)

He's cute! Nice pond too.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> It's been so cold here I can't imagine what the frogs and other amphibs are going thru! It snowed in NJ yesterday!?!?



Has been in the upper 80's here...you need to move to TN !!oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Gilda said:


> I think he's just a plain ole bullfrog . We do have Leopard frogs too, but they are smaller, and more spotted.


Oh -- I didn't think of bullfrog. We have leopard frogs and greenfrogs as well as spring peepers, and of course, treefrogs. My understanding of bullfrogs is that they eat other frogs, so I don't want them here, either!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh -- I didn't think of bullfrog. We have leopard frogs and greenfrogs as well as spring peepers, and of course, treefrogs. My understanding of bullfrogs is that they eat other frogs, so I don't want them here, either!



I think its actually a Green frog (Rana clamitans) Gilda, which is closely related and pretty similar to the bull frog (Rana catesbiana). If you hear calls that sound like plunking loose banjo strings that's the green frog. The bull frog is a deep VROOM.

The coloration with the green on the face, huge tympanim, and gray mottling is also a bit more green frogish rather than bullfrogish.

We have them both in middle TN too, but the bullfrogs seem to stick around the bigger ponds, but the green frogs seem comfortable getting a ways away from big ponds, and will hang out around bitty creeks and small ornamental backyard ponds.

I'm afraid bullfrogs are found in Michigan already Dot, but hopefully they won't infest any waterway near you (unless you're hankering for some frog legs!)


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 16, 2009)

Cute!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Has been in the upper 80's here...you need to move to TN !!oke:


I'm not a frog; I don't like hot weather!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> I think its actually a Green frog (Rana clamitans) Gilda, which is closely related and pretty similar to the bull frog (Rana catesbiana). If you hear calls that sound like plunking loose banjo strings that's the green frog. The bull frog is a deep VROOM.
> 
> The coloration with the green on the face, huge tympanim, and gray mottling is also a bit more green frogish rather than bullfrogish.


We have Green frogs in our pond. They range from a solid green to green in front and grayish on their backs and rear quarters. I love hearing them at night -- their "gunk" call lulls me to sleep.



Rick said:


> I'm afraid bullfrogs are found in Michigan already Dot, but hopefully they won't infest any waterway near you (unless you're hankering for some frog legs!)


I know they are in Michigan, but luckily, not around here. Frog legs, though tasty, aren't worth the cost of other species.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm not a frog; I don't like hot weather!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

